# US - Teen Mom 2 - **Official Trailer on Page 5**



## AirForceWife7

*WARNING - POTENTIAL SPOILERS!*




:haha: I am! I'm reaaalllllyyy excited to hear if all the rumors I have been hearing are true!

Such as, apparently since Corey & Leah have divorced, Corey has hooked up with & is currently dating Nikkole from 16 & Pregnant! :shock: I also want to see how all the drama with their divorce after 6 months of marriage unfolds 

I wonder what new crimes Jenelle has committed & if she will be serving time! (Which she should) Also hoping that she has cleaned up her act & given up the drugs. Oh, & kicked Kieffer (I call him reefer, :haha:) to the curb! I heard that she was in a car accident & Jace was in the back seat :nope: Her wrist was badly sprained but Jace was okay thanks to being strapped in his car seat! I also hope Jenelle & her mom are getting along better, for that baby's sake.

Haven't really heard much of anything about Kailyn .. other then she is a full time student & is still dating Jordan. Good for her! :thumbup: Jo (Her FOB & ex) for some reason always creeps me out .. oh & apparently he is launching his own rap career! You can go youtube his rap videos if you like :haha:

Haven't really heard much about Chelsea either, but she has passed her GED test! God for her :thumbup: Her FOB still, and always will be, a dousche in my opinion. He treats her like crap & doesn't even care to see Aubree. Oh, and when he told Chelsea that he cheated on her like seven times :wacko: Megan, Chesea's best friend, gave birth to her son in July (I think, could be wrong though!). I was shocked when I heard that!

Anyway, just really looking forward to all the drama & seeing if there's any truth to these rumors! It airs Tuesday, December 6th at 10pm :thumbup:

I am OBSESSED :rofl:


----------



## Lanna

LOVE that show! Would it be airing in Canada at the same time? I haven't seen any advertisements for it yet so I dunno. I can't wait though


----------



## Burchy314

SO FUCKING EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The End.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Ahahahaha! I'm not the only oneee :winkwink: Lanna I'm not sure about Canada :-k But I hope it does air the same day! It's gonna be so freaking good this season (as every season is :haha:)

& Tinnaaaaaaa! I'm such an addict! If I miss an episode I freak out! :rofl: There are so many things happening this season & I just can't freaking wait .. I'm like a kid in the candy store :haha:


----------



## Lanna

For sure!! I'm pissed that Corey and Leah broke up. They were so cute together.


----------



## casann

They broke up :O last episode i watched they were getting married ! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

they aren't married anymore :O


----------



## amygwen

I CAN'T WAIT!

I was wondering when they were going to air Teen Mom 2 Season 2 & I saw a commercial for it the other day. I'm 21 years old and I'm still obsessed w/ watching Teen Mom :D I'm interested to see the rumors. I'm sad that Corey and Leah divorced, I thought they were sooo cute when they got married! Which one was Nikkole.. ? (off to google)...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh show pictures of her when your done googling her ! :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Here she is:

https://www.kenston.k12.oh.us/khs/student-life/look-a-likes/img/nikkole.jpg

She's that one with the a-hole FOB!!! Who was like super mean to her and controlling. I couldn't stand her though lol.


----------



## amygwen

Holy shit, there's a whole website dedicated to Teen Mom rumors!

https://teenmomtalk.com/ AWESOME.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> Holy shit, there's a whole website dedicated to Teen Mom rumors!
> 
> https://teenmomtalk.com/ AWESOME.

thats crazy :haha: i dont remember anyone unless they were on season 1 or 2 of teen mom there were two many pregnant girls to remember in 16 and preg.


----------



## Hotbump

This sucks I dont have cable so I have to wait to see an episode the next day when on the mtv website at 3am :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I'm pretty excited. Much prefer Teen Mom but it gives me something to watch. :winkwink:


----------



## lauram_92

I had to read this, even though there was spoilers! It will be ages until it is on here! :cry:
Can't believe Leah & Corey got divorced, what a shame.

The girls from 16 and pregnant series 2 and 3 (I think thats all the series) just don't stand out.


----------



## Mii

Im an addict :haha: I cant waiiiitttt for teenmom2 season 2 to air :happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

amygwen said:


> I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> I was wondering when they were going to air Teen Mom 2 Season 2 & I saw a commercial for it the other day. I'm 21 years old and I'm still obsessed w/ watching Teen Mom :D I'm interested to see the rumors. I'm sad that Corey and Leah divorced, I thought they were sooo cute when they got married! Which one was Nikkole.. ? (off to google)...

I was so sad too! :( They were my favorite couple out of the bunch! I hope their daughter is doing better! And her name is Nicole Paulun .. don't remember which season she is from though :-k I hope it's just a rumor because I didn't like her at all :haha: Her FOB was a complete dousche to her & she would just take it.


----------



## ONoez2010

OMGG I CANT WAITTT!!!! I didn't know Corey was dating nikkole!?!
Also i want to know what happens to their baby! I remember one twin had some medical issues ):


----------



## rjb

yeah what was wrong with one of the twin girls?


----------



## AirForceWife7

I believe she had some sort of developmental disorder, like she couldn't put her weight on her legs, & will be a delayed walker ... but I have heard that the doctors have said she WILL be able to walk eventually :D These are all rumors, but I hope it's true! 

As for Nikkole & Corey dating, I'm pretty sure it is true! (Atleast I hope it is, that means more drama :haha:) There were a few stories on them being together in the link that Amy posted (Which by the way, I have been reading ALL day. I am such a loserrrr) x


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm there! I don't really like these girls as much as the first ones but I'm still going to be tuning in!


----------



## AirForceWife7

JadeBaby75 said:


> I'm there! I don't really like these girls as much as the first ones but I'm still going to be tuning in!

Same here! I will, and always will be on Team Maci! She's always been my favorite .. I remember watching her episode of 16 & Pregnant .. that was a few years ago :shock: Wow, time does fly.


----------



## rjb

i won't be turning in. there are way too many people to keep up with. i'm pretty disinterested now.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I usually just watch it for the drama .. especially with Jenelle, she gets arrested for something different like every episode :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

AirForceWife7 said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm there! I don't really like these girls as much as the first ones but I'm still going to be tuning in!
> 
> Same here! I will, and always will be on Team Maci! She's always been my favorite .. I remember watching her episode of 16 & Pregnant .. that was a few years ago :shock: Wow, time does fly.Click to expand...

Yeah I loved the first 16 & pregnant. I don't think the show has been nearly as good since. I loved all the girl especially farah. She has been through so much stuff and is extremely resilient. She may not always get it right but Idk how many people would dealing with the crap she has been through.


----------



## AirForceWife7

It is so sad what happened to her boyfriend, Sophia's dad :nope:


----------



## ONoez2010

^^ it is sad, but tbh i dont like farrah. Sophia is adorable though!
i feel like im one of the few people that like Amber :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

It really is sad. I like amber too she isn't the greatest mom but ahe is entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## AirForceWife7

JadeBaby75 said:


> It really is sad. I like amber too she isn't the greatest mom but ahe is entertaining nonetheless.

I think she just really needs help with controlling her anger issues. And also needs to realize that beating on her FOB in front of her daughter will only restrict her parental rights ... Wasn't she in rehab? Could really help her x


----------



## airbear

I watch all of the 16 and pregnant's and Teen Mom's. I love to watch the drama I guess. The original girls are my favorite of course. Maci use to be my favorite and I didn't much like Farrah and Amber but now I kind of like them more and Maci less! I'm one of those people who will have to wait until the episodes are online the next day.. anyway I'm off to look at the link Amy posted!


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ It has like everything you could ever imagine! :haha: I was literally reading all day. & I have to wait until they are on MTV.com the next day too as we don't have cable :(


----------



## airbear

Perfect! This will give me something to do while LO sleeps and while I wait for OH to get off work! I'm just happy they put the episodes online! :)


----------



## Julymom2be

I read this thread and I watched the episodes I missed. I'm addicted too.:haha:

Cant wait until the new season comes out.:happydance:


----------



## Strawberrymum

https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entert...t-couple-arrested-toddler-taken-into-custody/

anyway see this? 

16 and pregnant ebony and her boyfriend joshua?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Julymom2be (sorry don't know your name :() But it is sooo addicting! :haha: What part of Pennsylvania are you from by the way? I am originally from there :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

Strawberry Mum - I did! It makes me sick! :sick: Not only because of the condition their daughter was living in & them neglecting her, but the fact that Josh is in the Air Force too & they were living on base! :shock: Makes people like me look bad :nope:


----------



## we can't wait

Strawberrymum said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entert...t-couple-arrested-toddler-taken-into-custody/
> 
> anyway see this?
> 
> 16 and pregnant ebony and her boyfriend joshua?

Yep, I read this. LO has been taken and Ebony has apparently checked herself into rehab. According to TMZ, they can still see Jocelyn 2 days a week, for 2 hours at at time, with a supervisor.

I'm a total TM and 16&P junky. I follow the gossip like nobody's business. :blush: :haha:

In other news, did you guys hear that Whitney (from 16&P season 1) has left her FOB, Weston?


----------



## we can't wait

AirForceWife7 said:


> Strawberry Mum - I did! It makes me sick! :sick: Not only because of the condition their daughter was living in & them neglecting her, but the fact that Josh is in the Air Force too & they were living on base! :shock: Makes people like me look bad :nope:

It definitely does NOT make you look bad. :hugs: Just because someone else was irresponsible doesn't mean all people are! 

I've read that he could be discharged, too.


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Strawberry Mum - I did! It makes me sick! :sick: Not only because of the condition their daughter was living in & them neglecting her, but the fact that Josh is in the Air Force too & they were living on base! :shock: Makes people like me look bad :nope:
> 
> It definitely does NOT make you look bad. :hugs: Just because someone else was irresponsible doesn't mean all people are!
> 
> I've read that he could be discharged, too.Click to expand...

I'm sure he will be! I mean come on, who runs a drug ring on a military base & then expects to get away with it just for being on TV? :haha: They have zero tolerance & should treat him no different

I haven't heard much about Whitney at all! Last time I checked, I thought that baby Weston was having some breathing problems (I just heard it though, & that was a while ago) I hope he is okay! I thought they were a really cute couple & generally seemed to have a good head on their shoulders :flow:


----------



## we can't wait

I guess Ebony was trying to say that it was all hers, and that Josh had nothing to do with it (I guess hoping that it would make him less guilty? No idea). They're in for some shit if he gets discharged. The Airforce is their only income + their home... guess they should have been more responsible!

Whitney said that Weston was 'lazy' and didn't help out with anything, so she left him. Baby Weston did have some health problems... some genetic disorder. I remember seeing it on the first 'Where Are They Now' special. The only couple still together from season one of 16&P is Ebony & Josh... unless, of course, we're counting Amber and Gary. :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

&#8220;Every room inside the residence had human and dog feces on the floors, walls and clothing.&#8221;

how does that happen? :sick:


----------



## we can't wait

My thoughts exactly... Wtf were they doing in there?! :sick:


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> I guess Ebony was trying to say that it was all hers, and that Josh had nothing to do with it (I guess hoping that it would make him less guilty? No idea). They're in for some shit if he gets discharged. The Airforce is their only income + their home... guess they should have been more responsible!
> 
> Whitney said that Weston was 'lazy' and didn't help out with anything, so she left him. Baby Weston did have some health problems... some genetic disorder. I remember seeing it on the first 'Where Are They Now' special. The only couple still together from season one of 16&P is Ebony & Josh... unless, of course, we're counting Amber and Gary. :lol:

Bahaha Amber & Gary should be the LAST couple to get back together IMO. And I bet you any money that the reason Ebony said it was hers is so Josh can't get in trouble & lessens his chances of a discharge, which, well, is *extremely* unlikely :lol: I just don't understand how you can let a house go that bad ... I mean come on .. dog poop & human feces? :sick: Surely they would have smelt that filth the entire time they were living there :wacko: And the fact that they have a daughter ... well that is just sick :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Giving teen mums a fantastic name :dohh: Fucking idiots. Weed isn't even an addictive drug they have no excuse.


----------



## AirForceWife7

annawrigley said:


> Giving teen mums a fantastic name :dohh: Fucking idiots. Weed isn't even an addictive drug they have no excuse.

 Thank you! And we wonder why so many people judge us :lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm really interested about what Ali's health condition is, I have read dwarfism, skeletal dysplasia, and a few others. I have read some really nasty things about her, people calling all sorts of names, nasty :nope:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm excited!! It won't air in the UK for a while but I'll be downloading it as soon as someone for the US puts it online :D :D so exciiiiiiiiiiiited!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

AirForceWife7 said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm there! I don't really like these girls as much as the first ones but I'm still going to be tuning in!
> 
> Same here! I will, and always will be on Team Maci! She's always been my favorite .. I remember watching her episode of 16 & Pregnant .. that was a few years ago :shock: Wow, time does fly.Click to expand...

I love Maci too!! I also remember watching her 16&P episode.. and she had long hair, dyed red I think lol :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

EllaAndLyla said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm there! I don't really like these girls as much as the first ones but I'm still going to be tuning in!
> 
> Same here! I will, and always will be on Team Maci! She's always been my favorite .. I remember watching her episode of 16 & Pregnant .. that was a few years ago :shock: Wow, time does fly.Click to expand...
> 
> I love Maci too!! I also remember watching her 16&P episode.. and she had long hair, dyed red I think lol :haha:Click to expand...

Yes! She looked soo different! All the girls do :D

Cari - I really want to hear the news about Ali, too. I also heard those horrible comments people said about Ali. Last I checked they were considering suing the website that the comments were on ... I hope they go through with it, because people are just sick :nope:


----------



## AirForceWife7

So here's the official trailer taken from MTV.com :thumbup:

https://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/711497/teen-mom-2-season-2-trailer.jhtml#id=1674362

This season's gonna be goooooood. My jaw dropped when I saw Kieffer throw Jenelle like that :shock: And I got teary whenever they showed Ali being put under :cry: no one baby should ever have to go through that.

Can't. Freaking. Wait.


----------



## x__amour

It looks so good! :D


----------



## Julymom2be

AirForceWife7 said:


> Julymom2be (sorry don't know your name :() But it is sooo addicting! :haha: What part of Pennsylvania are you from by the way? I am originally from there :)

It's ok, I'm Diamond. I'm between Johnstown and Altoona.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh watched the trailer today on mtv looks like its gonna be drama filled :D


----------



## AirForceWife7

Julymom2be said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Julymom2be (sorry don't know your name :() But it is sooo addicting! :haha: What part of Pennsylvania are you from by the way? I am originally from there :)
> 
> It's ok, I'm Diamond. I'm between Johnstown and Altoona.Click to expand...

Oh wow! My step-sister goes to college at Penn State Altoona :) My dad lives in Moon, PA .. I think that's roughly around 2.5 hours away!


----------



## we can't wait

I'm.
So.
Fecking.
Excited.


----------



## Burchy314

I'm sooooo excited for the DRAAAAAMA lol. But seriously....Leah looked surprised that Corey filed for divorce when SHE CHEATED ON HIM!!!! AGAIN!!! She kind of put her self in that situation.


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Haha Tina I was skimming thru this so fast and I was like What am I doing ?!!? lol

I cant wait to watch it!!


----------



## Burchy314

Leah_xx said:


> ^ Haha Tina I was skimming thru this so fast and I was like What am I doing ?!!? lol
> 
> I cant wait to watch it!!

haha nice Leah :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

hahah I know right?


----------



## Mii

Just watched the trailer... IM SO PUMPED! :happydance:


----------



## misse04

I wont get to see it for a while in the UK and annoying can't watch the trailer outside the US, we've got the newest 16 and pregnant showing here at the moment, love it x


----------



## AirForceWife7

misse04 said:


> I wont get to see it for a while in the UK and annoying can't watch the trailer outside the US, we've got the newest 16 and pregnant showing here at the moment, love it x

Aww 16 & pregnant must be airing after our teen mom then! (I think, anyway) The last thing that was aired here was teen mom season 3 .. with maci, amber, farrah, & catelynn .. it was a good one! ;)


----------



## Julymom2be

AirForceWife7 said:


> Julymom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Julymom2be (sorry don't know your name :() But it is sooo addicting! :haha: What part of Pennsylvania are you from by the way? I am originally from there :)
> 
> It's ok, I'm Diamond. I'm between Johnstown and Altoona.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! My step-sister goes to college at Penn State Altoona :) My dad lives in Moon, PA .. I think that's roughly around 2.5 hours away!Click to expand...

Wow! That's close. I have only been to the Altoona campus once, it's nice there.


----------



## misse04

AirForceWife7 said:


> misse04 said:
> 
> 
> I wont get to see it for a while in the UK and annoying can't watch the trailer outside the US, we've got the newest 16 and pregnant showing here at the moment, love it x
> 
> Aww 16 & pregnant must be airing after our teen mom then! (I think, anyway) The last thing that was aired here was teen mom season 3 .. with maci, amber, farrah, & catelynn .. it was a good one! ;)Click to expand...

I dont know if ive seen season 3, Think i've seen season 2 so far... Is season 2 the one that where farrah had DNA test and Catelynn and Tyler go and see carly? x


----------



## lauram_92

I get so confused from all the seasons :dohh: I think this is our 3rd season of 16 and pregnant, and we have had Teen Mom, then Teen Mom 2 (I think, with Kailyn etc) and second series of the first lot of Teen Moms? I could be talking total rubbish :dohh: Also can't see the trailer.. :(


----------



## x__amour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I74eZsKGcK0

Here's the trailer. :D


----------



## annawrigley

Kailyn annoys me and I agree Jo is creepy. Jace is the CUTEST but Jenelle is an idiot, still. Barbara cracks me up. I love Leah but she's a fool for cheating AGAIN :| Don't blame Corey for filing for divorce. And Chelsea's a fucking douche if she's still with Adam. That's all I have to say :haha:


----------



## misse04

lauram_92 said:


> I get so confused from all the seasons :dohh: I think this is our 3rd season of 16 and pregnant, and we have had Teen Mom, then Teen Mom 2 (I think, with Kailyn etc) and second series of the first lot of Teen Moms? I could be talking total rubbish :dohh: Also can't see the trailer.. :(

Yeah that is right... pretty sure it is anyway lol x :shrug: confusing!x


----------



## misse04

thank you x_amour for that :flower: xx


----------



## misse04

Just watched trailer.. Cant believe how good it looks, well dont want to wait! :( lol x


----------



## we can't wait

It looks so good!

Question... After Chelsea says the bit about 'how can i like him so much, when he doesn't like me at all' and they cut to Jo talking to Kailyn... Right before Jorden says 'I'm done'... WTF does Jo say?? He's mumbling, and I can't understand what he says. All I hear is Kailyn say that things went farther than they should have? 

all of these girls seem incapable of being in a monogamous relationship. :wacko:


----------



## JadeBaby75

It looks good, but I have to wonder what is wrong with these people? Is this how normal lives are? Im just curious cuz my life is super duper boring compared to that. Like how does all that crap happen to one person! 

Here is how I feel about the girls
Hate Janelle... she is trash.
Hate Chelase...she is the dumbest person in the whole world.
Leah is ok... don't get why she married Cory when she clearly did not love him
I swear I can't even remember the last girl... so Im guessing she isnt that important anyways!

edit
Just had a look back, kailyn is alright but i dont think she is the victim like she tries to act with Jo. She played the shit out of him last season and expected him to be ok with it.... she needs counseling!


----------



## AriannasMama

Right, Jo seemed so nice. Jeez.


----------



## we can't wait

AriannasMama said:


> Right, Jo seemed so nice. Jeez.

There was like 10 minutes in one episode where I started to feel bad for him... and then I came crashing back to reality when he did the next fucked up thing. :wacko:


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> It looks so good!
> 
> Question... After Chelsea says the bit about 'how can i like him so much, when he doesn't like me at all' and they cut to Jo talking to Kailyn... Right before Jorden says 'I'm done'... WTF does Jo say?? He's mumbling, and I can't understand what he says. All I hear is Kailyn say that things went farther than they should have?
> 
> all of these girls seem incapable of being in a monogamous relationship. :wacko:

I know! He mumbles so much! He kinda reminds me of a frog :lol: And I have to agree, none of these girls seem like they can be faithful :nope: I can't believe Leah cheated on Corey ... AGAIN :nope:


----------



## AirForceWife7

JadeBaby75 said:


> It looks good, but I have to wonder what is wrong with these people? Is this how normal lives are? Im just curious cuz my life is super duper boring compared to that. Like how does all that crap happen to one person!
> 
> Here is how I feel about the girls
> Hate Janelle... she is trash.
> Hate Chelase...she is the dumbest person in the whole world.
> Leah is ok... don't get why she married Cory when she clearly did not love him
> I swear I can't even remember the last girl... so Im guessing she isnt that important anyways!
> 
> edit
> Just had a look back, kailyn is alright but i dont think she is the victim like she tries to act with Jo. She played the shit out of him last season and expected him to be ok with it.... she needs counseling!

Agree! It seems like you would never think so much drama could happen to one person, let alone these 4 moms ... but that's what gives the show its ratings, right? :haha: And tbh, so many of them bring it upon themselves. Like Jenelle, helloooooo don't get arrested every 5 seconds! Or Leah, mmmm don't cheat on your man!


----------



## we can't wait

I know, right?

I know that they talked about Chelsea cheating on Adam in the beginning of their relationship.
Leah obviously cheated on Corey twice.
And from the looks of the commercials, Kailyn 'went to far' with Jo. 
Oddly, I haven't heard anything about Jenelle cheating on one of her BFs? I can't remember if that talked about that with her FOB.

A group of winners. & regarding the original girls, they're really not any better.
With all the boyfriends Amber has while she's on-again, off-again with Gary, I'd consider it cheating.
Maci apparently cheated on Ryan with Kyle towards the end of their relationship. I read that in a couple different articles... but who knows.
Catelynn admitted to cheating on Tyler in the beginning of their relationship.
And I'm not sure about Farrah.

Wow.


----------



## annawrigley

Bunch o whores :grr:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

when does it start?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Rome, It airs December 6th at 10pm :thumbup: Is it premiering in Canada too? Not sure about the zone difference


----------



## Julymom2be

annawrigley said:


> Bunch o whores :grr:

Haha :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AirForceWife7 said:


> Rome, It airs December 6th at 10pm :thumbup: Is it premiering in Canada too? Not sure about the zone difference

yep it should be :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

QuintinsMommy said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Rome, It airs December 6th at 10pm :thumbup: Is it premiering in Canada too? Not sure about the zone difference
> 
> yep it should be :)Click to expand...

Yayyyy :yipee: I wonder when it airs in the UK? :-k Any UK'ers know? I know the UK is ahead a season of 16 & pregnant from the US


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah a few months later I should think :) But I don't have MTV so I'll have to wait til its out on Viva which will be like..... ages :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

annawrigley said:


> Yeah a few months later I should think :) But I don't have MTV so I'll have to wait til its out on Viva which will be like..... ages :haha:

:haha: I freaking love online stuff! What I think is really stupid though is that if they put the new season of Teen Mom on MTV.com ... no one from the UK is allowed to view it? :wacko: I think that's incredibly stupid .. it says that you are "out of the area" so you aren't allowed to watch it, or so I've heard. Could be wrong though :p x


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah no you're right :( x


----------



## lauram_92

AirForceWife7 said:


> Yayyyy :yipee: I wonder when it airs in the UK? :-k Any UK'ers know? I know the UK is ahead a season of 16 & pregnant from the US

The UK is ahead a season of 16 and pregnant? Are you sure? The season we have on now was season 3 I think?

It'll be a few months before is it aired in the UK, usually it has already finished in the US by the time it airs here.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hmm maybe I'm wrong then :haha: It's just weird because the US finished Teen Mom 1 season 3 like 2 months ago I believe, they're about to start teen mom 2 season 2 here. Before teen mom 1 aired it was 16 & pregnant. Not sure what season though :-k UK must be a little behind then ... ahh I'm so facking confused :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

I was snooping around for the latest gossip:

Isaac (Kailyn's son) apparently has his own clothing line now. 
Kianna apparently got tattoos while pregnant, and MTV left it out of the episode.
Aubri (Taylor's daughter) had to have surgery where they took out 20% of one of her lungs!


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Did you get it off that teen mom talk link that amy posted?! I read that too! Feel so bad for Aubri :nope: Hope she's doing better ... Holy cow about Isaac ... to be under two & have his own clothing line :haha: And I heard Kianna had said that there is "no potential harm" when getting tattooed while pregnant! Yeah, I guess HIV/Aids/infections/ and all other illnesses that you can get while getting a tattoo makes her baby immune :roll: Apparently they were illegal ones too :shock: Like done at someone's house, not even a tattoo parlor! :nope: Danielle has gotten an illegal one too, and her baby's name is spelled wrong :dohh: Some of these girls need to learn! It seems that that entire season of 16 & pregnant was the worst of all. Some girls have gotten arrested, their baby daddy's have gotten arrested .. the list just goes on :nope:


----------



## we can't wait

Yeah, all the tattoos were illegal. They were done by private artists because the girls are under the age on consent. :wacko: I got mine done at a parlor... wouldn't get it done at my house! I hate that Danielle's is SO big and spelled incorrectly. It just doesn't look good. Then again, I don't like Amber or Maci's huge tattoos either. 

& I definitely agree. The season three girls/baby daddys are the worst so far!


----------



## lauram_92

I have no idea who half the people being mentioned are :rofl: None of them stood out.


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> Yeah, all the tattoos were illegal. They were done by private artists because the girls are under the age on consent. :wacko: I got mine done at a parlor... wouldn't get it done at my house! I hate that Danielle's is SO big and spelled incorrectly. It just doesn't look good. Then again, I don't like Amber or Maci's huge tattoos either.
> 
> & I definitely agree. The season three girls/baby daddys are the worst so far!

Maci has so many on her back! I think I heard her say in an episode one time that she wants her entire back covered! And Amber's tattoo just creeps me out for some reason .. I don't think it looks like Leah at all, she is wayyyy cuter! :haha: Idk, I've never been a fan of gigantic tattoos, but hey to each their own :flower:



lauram_92 said:


> I have no idea who half the people being mentioned are :rofl: None of them stood out.

 Ahahaha soo many people say this! And honestly, if I wasn't such a freaking fanatic, I would probably say the same! On the upside though, these girls bring a tonnnn of drama to the media, so I get my gossip fill :haha:


----------



## Mii

AirForceWife @ Teen mom and 16 and pregnant are the only drama in my life :haha: So I have never missed an episode (sadly) I know everything they are talking about from following them in magazines too :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Mii said:


> AirForceWife @ Teen mom and 16 and pregnant are the only drama in my life :haha: So I have never missed an episode (sadly) I know everything they are talking about from following them in magazines too :rofl:

Ahahahahaha :rofl: I'm not the only one then! Thank you! I don't feel like such a loser-ish outcast anymore! It gives me something to look forward to when life gets boring :rofl:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I cant believe leah would cheat on corey AGAIN. Man, that trailor made me teary eyed.


----------



## we can't wait

I've been watching the 16 & Pregnant marathon that's has been on today. :D

https://cache1.bigcartel.com/product_images/43652729/300.jpg

^ Teen Mom trading cards. Haaaaaaaha.


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> I've been watching the 16 & Pregnant marathon that's has been on today. :D
> 
> https://cache1.bigcartel.com/product_images/43652729/300.jpg
> 
> ^ Teen Mom trading cards. Haaaaaaaha.

OMFG. :xmas13:

I have been watching as well! :thumbup:


----------



## misse04

Haha the amber one is funny!x


----------



## Mii

LMAO those cards are hilarious!!

ALSO I just saw the trailer on tv ~!!!!!! Im so pumped!!!! so it looks like its starting december 6th for everyone :happydance:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Ergghhh just googled amber tattoo. Its disgusting. Her kid is quite cute, the tattoo of her just looks wrong, she should of gone to LA ink lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

AirForceWife7 said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> It looks good, but I have to wonder what is wrong with these people? Is this how normal lives are? Im just curious cuz my life is super duper boring compared to that. Like how does all that crap happen to one person!
> 
> Here is how I feel about the girls
> Hate Janelle... she is trash.
> Hate Chelase...she is the dumbest person in the whole world.
> Leah is ok... don't get why she married Cory when she clearly did not love him
> I swear I can't even remember the last girl... so Im guessing she isnt that important anyways!
> 
> edit
> Just had a look back, kailyn is alright but i dont think she is the victim like she tries to act with Jo. She played the shit out of him last season and expected him to be ok with it.... she needs counseling!
> 
> Agree! It seems like you would never think so much drama could happen to one person, let alone these 4 moms ... but that's what gives the show its ratings, right? :haha: And tbh, so many of them bring it upon themselves. Like Jenelle, helloooooo don't get arrested every 5 seconds! Or Leah, mmmm don't cheat on your man!Click to expand...

Leah chated again? IDK why she married Cory as stated above. They were the weirdest most uncomforatable couple....:haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Just saw the trailor today!! I hope I can get into it, the way I like the other girls!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Ahahaha I know! I don't understand why she even got married. It lasted all of 6 months :wacko: What a waste of time & money! Lol


----------



## annawrigley

LOL at the Maci card


----------



## x__amour

Jenelle's _16 & Pregnant_ is on. What an idiot. That's all. :roll:


----------



## we can't wait

AirForceWife7 said:


> Ahahaha I know! I don't understand why she even got married. It lasted all of 6 months :wacko: What a waste of time & money! Lol

Agreed. A complete waste.



x__amour said:


> Jenelle's _16 & Pregnant_ is on. What an idiot. That's all. :roll:

I know, right? I also watched Jordan's episode... I'd forgotten just how whiney her twin sister was throughout that entire episode. :wacko:


----------



## we can't wait

So, because I have no life what-so-ever while Aria is sleeping...
I have absolutely no problem with tattoos (I have one, in fact) but, I mean, seriously? 

Maci's huge back tattoo

Spoiler
https://www.teenmomjunkies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/macitattoo1.jpg

Amber's 'Leah' tattoo

Spoiler
https://www.teenmomjunkies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/ambertattoo1.jpg

Tyler's 'Baltierra' tattoo

Spoiler
https://www.teenmomjunkies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/tylertattoo1.jpg

Oh, and just for fun, here's an up close picture of the trading cards ;)

Spoiler
https://www.teenmomjunkies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/tmcards01.jpg


----------



## x__amour

LOL. All the tattoos are a joke! Why the hell does Maci have a large piece of paper tattooed on her back?! :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

with cupcakes on it, no less.


----------



## x__amour

Just looked it up. I guess it's her last name "Bookout" with cupcakes replacing the o's. Oye. :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm looking at it... trying to figure out how the 'out' in 'Bookout' fits in that space? It must be out of proportion with the other letters? I haven't seen a bare back shot, so I'm trying to picture it and can't... 

Off to google search it some more... :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ambers leah tattoo is awful!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

My god ... Maci's tattoos :shock: You all know how I feel about Amber's :haha: I heard a couple times that Maci got a boob job, so I googled some pics and I came up with :


Before:
https://959kissfmheather.blogspot.com/2011/01/teen-mom-macis-beer-bong.html





After:
https://ology.com/celebs-and-gossip/teen-mom-maci-posing-playboy

https://blahbethany.com/2011/09/09/...r-child-support-checks-to-buy-some-new-boobs/

https://www.google.com/imgres?q=mac...9&tbnw=97&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0

I definitely think she did it! Either that, or she has one amazing push-up bathing suit :haha: What do you girlies think? :flow:


----------



## x__amour

She did. She's admitted it somewhere, just can't remember where.


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> She did. She's admitted it somewhere, just can't remember where.

Really?! Wow I must be getting rusty with my gossip :haha: Wonder if they're gonna air it on the show? I had heard speculation of it but didn't know she actually admitted it!


----------



## annawrigley

Bloody hell yeah definitely. I don't really like Maci, I don't get the hype. I mean yeah she's a good mum but so are all of us, I don't see why she's like worshipped for it lol. She's just doing what she should be doing. Just cos she's not beating up her boyfriend or getting arrested doesn't mean she's some sort of God :lol: I also think she's a bit fake and is probably a massive bitch IRL


----------



## xCookieDough

*Where can UK girls see it?!*


----------



## _laura

Best thing for UK girls is to watch it on Sidereel.com the day after it airs in the US. Or you will be waiting until july 2012 I would assume. Mtv is on the 3rd 16 and preg series and I think still needs to show the original Teen Mom series 3.


----------



## AirForceWife7

annawrigley said:


> Bloody hell yeah definitely. I don't really like Maci, I don't get the hype. I mean yeah she's a good mum but so are all of us, I don't see why she's like worshipped for it lol. She's just doing what she should be doing. Just cos she's not beating up her boyfriend or getting arrested doesn't mean she's some sort of God :lol: I also think she's a bit fake and is probably a massive bitch IRL

 She definitely has changed I've noticed .. she's still my favorite though out of all of them :haha: Amber is nuts, Leah is a cheater, Jenelle is a jailbird, Farrah is a spoiled brat IMO, and there are a few others :lol: These are all my opinions though. In all honesty though, Catelynn seems to be the most level-headed to me. I think she would've made the best mom on the show if her & Ty kept Carly :flow:


----------



## annawrigley

AirForceWife7 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell yeah definitely. I don't really like Maci, I don't get the hype. I mean yeah she's a good mum but so are all of us, I don't see why she's like worshipped for it lol. She's just doing what she should be doing. Just cos she's not beating up her boyfriend or getting arrested doesn't mean she's some sort of God :lol: I also think she's a bit fake and is probably a massive bitch IRL
> 
> She definitely has changed I've noticed .. she's still my favorite though out of all of them :haha: Amber is nuts, Leah is a cheater, Jenelle is a jailbird, Farrah is a spoiled brat IMO, and there are a few others :lol: These are all my opinions though. In all honesty though, Catelynn seems to be the most level-headed to me. I think she would've made the best mom on the show if her & Ty kept Carly :flow:Click to expand...

Agreed! I did really like Leah but I've lost all respect for her now :/


----------



## newmommy23

I'm slow, JUST SAW the trailer. OMG. I'm about to buy cable just so I can watch the show hahahah. I'm glad to see Amber and Caitlin aren't back (not to be a hater, just Amber is a bitch and Caitlin isn't technically a mom..she's a birth mother.)


----------



## newmommy23

Macy's back tattoo is so freaking hideous wtf?


----------



## AirForceWife7

newmommy23 said:


> Macy's back tattoo is so freaking hideous wtf?

Hahahaha isn't it?! I'm sorry but like when she's 50 I think she's realllllyyy going to regret that ... :lol:


----------



## shelx

newmommy23 said:


> I'm slow, JUST SAW the trailer. OMG. I'm about to buy cable just so I can watch the show hahahah. I'm glad to see Amber and Caitlin aren't back (not to be a hater, just Amber is a bitch and Caitlin isn't technically a mom..she's a birth mother.)

this is a different season than amber and caitilin etc.. soo confusing lol


----------



## we can't wait

AirForceWife7 said:


> Hahahaha isn't it?! I'm sorry but like when she's 50 I think she's realllllyyy going to regret that ... :lol:

I completely agree. It's fugly. I wonder what made her want to get that? :confused:

Apparently now Kyle is getting his own clothing line, as well?! Wtf is with all of them coming out with their own clothing lines? I'm a teen mom. Does this mean I naturally know enough about fashion to start my own line? Definitely not. :lol:


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha isn't it?! I'm sorry but like when she's 50 I think she's realllllyyy going to regret that ... :lol:
> 
> I completely agree. It's fugly. I wonder what made her want to get that? :confused:
> 
> Apparently now Kyle is getting his own clothing line, as well?! Wtf is with all of them coming out with their own clothing lines? I'm a teen mom. Does this mean I naturally know enough about fashion to start my own line? Definitely not. :lol:Click to expand...

Hahahaha oh you know being a parent is so glamorous, eh? We should all get our own clothing lines :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

We're very posh, you know! https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/mani.gif


----------



## annawrigley

we can't wait said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha isn't it?! I'm sorry but like when she's 50 I think she's realllllyyy going to regret that ... :lol:
> 
> I completely agree. It's fugly. I wonder what made her want to get that? :confused:
> 
> Apparently now Kyle is getting his own clothing line, as well?! Wtf is with all of them coming out with their own clothing lines? I'm a teen mom. Does this mean I naturally know enough about fashion to start my own line? Definitely not. :lol:Click to expand...

Loooool Albino Chic


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Am I the only one who laughed when Ryan asked Maci if Kyle was slow? Cause I sorta thought the same thing the first time I saw him =/


----------



## we can't wait

As mean as it is, I definitely thought the same thing. 
I laughed a bit... especially at how pissed Maci got! I didn't actually think Ryan asked it in a shitty way. :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

we can't wait said:


> As mean as it is, I definitely thought the same thing.
> I laughed a bit... especially at how pissed Maci got! I didn't actually think Ryan asked it in a shitty way. :shrug:

No he didn't at all, he didn't laugh about it or anything. Pretty sure it was a serious question lol.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I did :lol:

I think a lot of people thought it! Ryan asked in a really respective way, though. He could've been reaaallllllyyy mean.


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> As mean as it is, I definitely thought the same thing.
> I laughed a bit... especially at how pissed Maci got! I didn't actually think Ryan asked it in a shitty way. :shrug:
> 
> No he didn't at all, he didn't laugh about it or anything. Pretty sure it was a serious question lol.Click to expand...

Lol I agree, I found it funny too


----------



## stephx

LOOL :rofl: 

Soo funny


----------



## AirForceWife7

Update!

I've been following the Teen Mom Talk website that Amy posted, and it says in the Teen Mom 2 season recap that they found out what is wrong with Ali! They may not be airing it on the show because the author of the website says that that's very personal with the family (understandable) 

So I hope Ali is doing better & that she is well on her way as far as development goes! :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wooo tomorrow.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Awwww yeahh ;) I'm super duper excited!


----------



## Burchy314

NOOOOOO I want to watch it so bad!!!!! But I promised Elliott that I would wait until he came back from New Jersey on Friday to watch it with him!!! Yes, you heard that right lol. I have to wait for my boyfriend to come home so we can watch Teen Mom together...he loves it lol.


----------



## we can't wait

^Keeper! :kiss:

Wooooooo, I'm excited! :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im excite to.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Burchy314 said:


> NOOOOOO I want to watch it so bad!!!!! But I promised Elliott that I would wait until he came back from New Jersey on Friday to watch it with him!!! Yes, you heard that right lol. I have to wait for my boyfriend to come home so we can watch Teen Mom together...he loves it lol.

Gawwwwww love at first sight :kiss:

Agree with Kelly, he is a keeper ;) Jon just makes fun of the show while I'm watching it :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

AirForceWife7 said:


> Gawwwwww love at first sight :kiss:
> 
> Agree with Kelly, he is a keeper ;) *Jon just makes fun of the show while I'm watching it* :haha:

So does DH. :haha:

There's a teen mom marathon on today. I'm listening to it... I need to get off here and do laundry. BNB + TeenMom2 = Dirty House. :nope:


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Gawwwwww love at first sight :kiss:
> 
> Agree with Kelly, he is a keeper ;) *Jon just makes fun of the show while I'm watching it* :haha:
> 
> So does DH. :haha:
> 
> There's a teen mom marathon on today. I'm listening to it... I need to get off here and do laundry. BNB + TeenMom2 = Dirty House. :nope:Click to expand...

Hahahaha TV can be the devil sometimes, like BnB. I practically have to PEEL myself away from my lap top screen :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

1 hr of studying before teen mom!


----------



## Mii

So excited! 

Myles must have known tonight was tv night because he went to bed at 8:30 :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintins in bed too :) staying up late tho I have an early exam tomorrow :O


----------



## amygwen

OMG! I forgot, did it already start??? Kenneth loves watching Teen Mom.. the babies on it keep him distracted.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im not sure what time zone you are in but it hasn't started here


----------



## x__amour

No, in about 20 minutes! It's all the same time zone! Super late for the east coast!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

15 more mins


----------



## AirForceWife7

:dance: 

Gearing upppp :D


----------



## x__amour

Baby's in bed, popcorn in hand, locked and ready to goooooo. :xmas14:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

5 mins cutting up my apple slices now :D


----------



## x__amour

When Corey sees Leah and starts crying, it kills me. Especially that I know they get divorced. He just loves her SO much. :cry:


----------



## Mii

Myles keeps waking up and falling asleep (x_X) GAH.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x__amour said:


> When Corey sees Leah and starts crying, it kills me. Especially that I know they get divorced. He just loves her SO much. :cry:

:(


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> When Corey sees Leah and starts crying, it kills me. Especially that I know they get divorced. He just loves her SO much. :cry:
> 
> :(Click to expand...


Me too! I felt sad watching them get married and be all happy.

Corey irritated me this episode with the whole trust thing, I mean, I can understand him having a hard time since she cheated on him before, but he shouldn't have married her if he didn't trust her! Grrrrrr!


----------



## x__amour

Janelle. Is. An. Idiot. :dohh:

Oh hayyyyy. I'm not supposed to see Keefuuuhhh but I'll have him drop me off in MY car in front of my mom's house. SMART.


----------



## Tanara

_ I cant watch it because we dont have that channel lol, OH said I can order it tom though YAY!! _


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Harli

x__amour said:


> Janelle. Is. An. Idiot. :dohh:
> 
> Oh hayyyyy. I'm not supposed to see Keefuuuhhh but I'll have him drop me off in MY car in front of my mom's house. SMART.

That was my exact reaction! :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I thought it was hysterical last season when Jenelle's mom always said "cwedit cwards" :rofl:

Their family is just so messed up. I feel really bad for Jace :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x__amour said:


> Janelle. Is. An. Idiot. :dohh:
> 
> Oh hayyyyy. I'm not supposed to see Keefuuuhhh but I'll have him drop me off in MY car in front of my mom's house. SMART.

i hate keefer honestly. hes got to go.


----------



## annawrigley

Jenelle's mum is my fucking god. She cracks me up so much. JENELLLLLLE WHY YOU WONNA PISS ME ORRRFFFFFFF


----------



## AirForceWife7

annawrigley said:


> Jenelle's mum is my fucking god. She cracks me up so much. JENELLLLLLE WHY YOU WONNA PISS ME ORRRFFFFFFF

Ahahahahaha! She's freaking nuts!

Idk when Jenelle's gonna learn to ditch Keefer. He just brings her down.

At the same time though I freaking hate it that Jenelle's mom constantly uses Jace as leverage against Jenelle. That poor baby :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

I know, I kinda think she should have just left her to it so she'd HAVE to parent him. It's awful that he's gonna see all this one day and think his mum didn't give a shit about him :/


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> When Corey sees Leah and starts crying, it kills me. Especially that I know they get divorced. He just loves her SO much. :cry:

I agree! It's feels so awkward to watch them together in their home (on the babies' first Halloween), knowing that they are now divorced. I feel like I should scream something at the TV... a warning or something... It's like I'm watching a trainwreck happen. It feels wrong. lol. :haha:

My basic summary for yesterday's episode:
*Chelsea*- Yeah. Chelsea. Wow. I don't really have much to say. Aubree is adorable. Chelsea's stupid. Adam needs to be kicked. Hard. In the balls. Seriously, though. Adam called her child a mistake, has cheated repeatedly, and is just a bum. Her father tells her he's bad news, her mother tells her not to get back with him, and her best friend basically says the same thing.... When will she learn. :nope: In other irritating news, there was a scene where she was wearing a hat-- and she is blonde, but in the rest of the episode she is brunette. 

*Janelle*- Janelle is a child. No matter how many times she screws things up, she keeps doing it again and again! I, for one, would think that she would place her son over Kieffer... but apparently not. If her mother is allowing her to stay there and be around Jace, and they are "getting along better," then why does she screw it all up for that bum? I'm now saying that Janelle's mom doesn't go psycho a little too often, but at some point Janelle needs to take some responsibility for the problems she has with her mother.

*Kailyn*- Her portion of the show was pretty bland. More lying and secrets. Also, why did she, in every single segment, say "I'm glad we could do this civilly. I'm glad we could be adults." That just sounds condescending to me. Why not say nothing, and just enjoy the peace, instead of being bitchy about it? 

*Leah*- I can understand why Leah would feel like she wants a job. I get that overwhelmed-homemaker feeling some days. And, to an a certain degree, I can understand Corey's insecurities with her getting a job, though I don't understand how controlling he seems. I mean... obviously he must have had a point, since they aren't together anymore? Leah irritates me. "It went really good... Well aren't you going to ask me how it went?" "How'd it go?" "It went really good." :| First of all... It did not go "really good" it went really WELL. Gah, that was like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## ONoez2010

Oh damn I knew it was yesterday!! I was even watching the marathon but I forgot to watch it at 10! :dohh: /facepalm


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> When Corey sees Leah and starts crying, it kills me. Especially that I know they get divorced. He just loves her SO much. :cry:
> 
> I agree! It's feels so awkward to watch them together in their home (on the babies' first Halloween), knowing that they are now divorced. I feel like I should scream something at the TV... a warning or something... It's like I'm watching a trainwreck happen. It feels wrong. lol. :haha:
> 
> My basic summary for yesterday's episode:
> *Chelsea*- Yeah. Chelsea. Wow. I don't really have much to say. Aubree is adorable. Chelsea's stupid. Adam needs to be kicked. Hard. In the balls. Seriously, though. Adam called her child a mistake, has cheated repeatedly, and is just a bum. Her father tells her he's bad news, her mother tells her not to get back with him, and her best friend basically says the same thing.... When will she learn. :nope: In other irritating news, there was a scene where she was wearing a hat-- and she is blonde, but in the rest of the episode she is brunette.
> 
> *Janelle*- Janelle is a child. No matter how many times she screws things up, she keeps doing it again and again! I, for one, would think that she would place her son over Kieffer... but apparently not. If her mother is allowing her to stay there and be around Jace, and they are "getting along better," then why does she screw it all up for that bum? I'm now saying that Janelle's mom doesn't go psycho a little too often, but at some point Janelle needs to take some responsibility for the problems she has with her mother.
> 
> *Kailyn*- Her portion of the show was pretty bland. More lying and secrets. Also, why did she, in every single segment, say "I'm glad we could do this civilly. I'm glad we could be adults." That just sounds condescending to me. Why not say nothing, and just enjoy the peace, instead of being bitchy about it?
> 
> *Leah*- I can understand why Leah would feel like she wants a job. I get that overwhelmed-homemaker feeling some days. And, to an a certain degree, I can understand Corey's insecurities with her getting a job, though I don't understand how controlling he seems. I mean... obviously he must have had a point, since they aren't together anymore? Leah irritates me. *"It went really good... Well aren't you going to ask me how it went?" "How'd it go?" "It went really good."* :| First of all... It did not go "really good" it went really WELL. Gah, that was like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.Click to expand...

this is my favourite part of that episode.


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl:


----------



## misse04

Wooo just seen that it starts next wednesday here! :D


----------



## misse04

Oh no I'm lying.. the new teen mom 1 starts here wednesday so I'm guessing its the newest teen mom of farrah, amber catelynn and maci... So confusing!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Yepp it's probably teen mom 1 season 3 :)

It wasa good season! But tbh I think a lot of the girls from that season let the "fame" go to their heads :wacko:

Anyone hear about Amber getting into a drunken fist fight at I-Hop this week? :haha:


----------



## misse04

Urgg she's such an embarrasment!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I knowww .... & she expects to get custody od her daughter back by acting like that? :wacko:

Her & Jenelle would be BFF's ... apparently they have the same logic :haha:


----------



## misse04

I know and they both scream and shout infront of the babies it makes me feel sick! I wouldn't ever shout infront of Connie when we have arguments we have like talking angry arguments :haha:

I didn't know she didn't have custody! Ohhh I'm so behind, going to have to google all this!


----------



## annawrigley

^ Was gonna say the same! Who has custody?


----------



## ONoez2010

^^ her mom has custody of Jace


----------



## x__amour

Apparently Jenelle has custody back! :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

Noo who has custody of Leah?


----------



## ONoez2010

x__amour said:


> Apparently Jenelle has custody back! :wacko:


Really?? :o since when? And why?! :/


----------



## AirForceWife7

:saywhat:

When did this happen .. and how?!

I think Gary still has custody of Leah because Amber is still a hot mess, getting into fights at IHop, still drinking heavily, etc. But that's just my guess .. not entirely sure :-k


----------



## we can't wait

Amber said to eonline:


> "I always knew I wouldn&#8217;t be with Gary for the long term. But with Mike, I know he&#8217;s the one. We never fight. He balances me out.&#8221;

^She knew she wouldn't be with Gary long term? Right.
And this new guy, Mike? Yeah. She's been with him a month. Who fights in the first month of a relationship anyways?


----------



## x__amour

ONoez2010 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Apparently Jenelle has custody back! :wacko:
> 
> 
> Really?? :o since when? And why?! :/Click to expand...

https://www.hollybaby.com/2011/10/31/teen-mom-2-jenelle-evans-jace-custody-back/


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Oh yeahhh I've seen that link before ... I wonder if she's actually gotten him back though. She's said it so many times on Teen Mom 2 & her mom still has custody :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

Amber :dohh::dohh::dohh: How can someone be such a MORON


----------



## x__amour

https://teenmomtalk.com/gary-shirley-officially-wins-custody-of-his-daughter/


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wow! Good for him! I'm totally team Gary :haha:

So who watched episode 2 on Tuesday? :D




That fight between Jenelle & Keiffer ... my god :shock: That makes me happy that Jace is not in Jenelle's custody. If he was, he'd be around all that nonsense with Jenelle & Kieffer. The drugs, physical and verbal abuse, etc. Although, I'm not going to lie, I think Jenelle's mom, Barbs, has some major problems of her own. If you ask me, I don't think either of them can provide a stable living condition for that poor child. I think he should've been given up for adoption to a loving family.

I'm glad that Kailyn is trying to move out of her mom, Suzy's. I remember in Kail's 16 & pregnant episode Suzy always put her boyfriend before Kailyn & she still continues to do it. Suzy's boyfreind even left a note in Kailyn's room (unbeknownst to Suzy) calling Kail "trash" :nope: I'm sorry, but, really? If you ask me, being a full time student, working constantly hours & hours, not being on welfare, all the while providing everything for her son (besides a home) sounds far from trash to me. Sounds like mama's boyfriend needs a reality check!

Chelsea, Chelsea, Chelsea. When, oh when will you accept that Adam is a douschebag? I am sorry you need surgery on your knee but he is the last person you need for comfort in your life. Oh yeah, by the way, any "man" who calls his daughter a "little bas.tard" needs a good ass kicking. It still baffles me that you can even think about getting back with him. What are you on, now ... Second chance #12? :nope: (He calls Aubree that name in the episode 3 sneak peek I believe, It's on MTV.com)

Leah ... I'm so sorry what Ali is going through :hugs: I'm sorry that she must be sedated for an MRI again, as well. The good news though is that she will not need brain surgery! Try & keep your chin up, love. The hard times will come to an end. Although it deeply saddens me that I know you & Corey are getting divorced this season. Awful, awful.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I watched and have to conclude that all these girls are crazy!

I agree with you about Jenelle and Kiefer. I really feel for her because she is obviously a very troubled person, and I think her past is destroying her life. She constantly seeks out people and behaivors that are only going to ruin her yet questions why her life is such a mess. I like Barbara, and think she is trying to do her best. I cant judge her or say she has anger issues because IDK how I would handle it having such an unruly daughter myself. I admit she can be over the top but who knows how any of would react put in her position. Watching your child continuously throw her life away must be the worst kind of torture there is so, I think she trying ot do her best by Jace. 

Kail, she is so boring! I have never liked her for some reason. I will give her credit for trying to make it on her own though. She has a good head on her shoulders but her boyfriend to me is just weird....

Chelsea, blesse her heart she means well but my god how stupid can you be. Atleast she understands that her situation is crazy I just hope she finds the strength to be done with Adam for good. You are so right, who would love any man who has disrespected thier child that way. Her big issue is probably that she wants to giver her daughter a complete family and REFUSES to let go of that dream. 

I feel really bad for Leah and I agree its so sad they are divorced. IDK wjhy she cheated on him again. They could have had a good thing!


----------



## misse04

I've just had a look on teen mom talk website. My god Amber is such an idiot, how could you do anything to not have full custody of your child! Makes me so angry! x


----------



## Melibu90

I hate living in the UK we're always behind all programmes. :cry:


----------



## AirForceWife7

BUMPED.

Did anyone see this on the teen mom talk website? Apparently Leah is pregnant with baby #3 & has admitted it! Not sure if there's any truth behind it, as she hasn't mentioned anything on her fan pages or the like.

Guess time will tell. If it is true .. holy moley she will have her hands full! :haha:

https://teenmomtalk.com/leah-messer-the-rumors-are-true/#comments


----------



## misse04

Just read it. I think she's a good mum so good luck to her. I do think she's mad though, imagine if she has twins again :wacko: then she will really have her hands full :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I heard that rumor too! Its not surprising honestly! Im shocked she is the only one. She is a pretty good mom, so if she can afford three kids I wish her the best!


----------



## x__amour

Its been confirmed! She is pregnant!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

who is the father?


----------



## x__amour

Her boyfriend, now fiancé, Jeremy? I don't know much about him.


----------



## Hotbump

I think it was wrong for Janelle to be talking to Kailyn (sp?) bf (now ex)....:dohh:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Hotbump said:


> I think it was wrong for Janelle to be talking to Kailyn (sp?) bf (now ex)....:dohh:

Say what??


----------



## AriannasMama

I can barely stand this show any more, lol, its like a freaking soap opera, HOW ARE THEIR LIVES THAT INTERESTING. The most Arianna and I did today was go to the pet store :haha:


----------



## x__amour

:haha:

I think that all the time! I could never be on 16 & Pregnant or Teen Mom! We're too boring! :rofl:


----------



## JadeBaby75

AriannasMama said:


> I can barely stand this show any more, lol, its like a freaking soap opera, HOW ARE THEIR LIVES THAT INTERESTING. The most Arianna and I did today was go to the pet store :haha:

A lot of reality shows are prompted!


----------



## Melibu90

I think that when i watching :haha: my car broke down today that was the most of my drama :dohh:


----------



## Hotbump

JadeBaby75 said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I think it was wrong for Janelle to be talking to Kailyn (sp?) bf (now ex)....:dohh:
> 
> Say what??Click to expand...

Yeah it was on a magazine along with leah being pregnant again


----------



## ONoez2010

^^What??? seriously?? Leah is pregnant?? omg she's going to have her hands full!!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Hotbump said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I think it was wrong for Janelle to be talking to Kailyn (sp?) bf (now ex)....:dohh:
> 
> Say what??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was on a magazine along with leah being pregnant againClick to expand...

That's f'ed up, considering kailyn bailed her ass out of jail,:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

catching up on episodes now.


----------



## x__amour

JadeBaby75 said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I think it was wrong for Janelle to be talking to Kailyn (sp?) bf (now ex)....:dohh:
> 
> Say what??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was on a magazine along with leah being pregnant againClick to expand...
> 
> That's f'ed up, considering kailyn bailed her ass out of jail,:dohh:Click to expand...

Different Kailyn, lol. Not the one on Teen Mom 2, just a friend with the same name!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LOL why the hell does jainelle bring Kieffer to jail? and say sorry etc!! he should be the one who is sorry


----------



## we can't wait

*Teen Mom News!*
Which was broke by one of my favorite sources (The Ashley), and then backed up by Maci Bookout's fanpage + Starcasm... So Imma believe it. ;)

https://starcasm.net/archives/138056
^
Teen Mom Maci Bookout kicked out of hotel after drunken fight with Kyle King 

I would post the link for The Ashley's article, but because it's a smaller blog, the website is blowing up right now (since she was the first to report it) and is having difficulty with all the server traffic. Starcasm would be the next best thing, I suppose.


----------



## we can't wait

Although I don't know if I'd really consider it a "fight," but I do enjoy news that doesn't involve Jenelle and Amber..... So I had to share :)


----------



## Melibu90

Urgh those comments are annoying. I dont mind Maci i think she portrays herself well. But for comments to say she thinks she prefect and doesnt party :dohh: so hasnt said that i heard and in teen mom theres been episodes she hands bentley over then goes out, no problem if its when your child free :shrug:

If the fight did happen its alarming he had his hands on her


----------



## Hotbump

x__amour said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I think it was wrong for Janelle to be talking to Kailyn (sp?) bf (now ex)....:dohh:
> 
> Say what??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was on a magazine along with leah being pregnant againClick to expand...
> 
> That's f'ed up, considering kailyn bailed her ass out of jail,:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Different Kailyn, lol. Not the one on Teen Mom 2, just a friend with the same name!Click to expand...

Really? :wacko: the magazine used a picture of kailyn from teen mom 2 they didnt say it was another kailyn :shrug: they said the one from teen mom2 :wacko:


----------



## we can't wait

I don't know. I get the feeling she's a little high on her MTV "fame." They all are.

I don't think my opinion of Maci is skewed by her partying, it's more so that it appears that she does absolutely nothing from the show. For the longest time neither her nor Kyle had jobs. Like what are they doing to better their lives? Eventually MTV is going to turn the cameras off... and I think it's going to be a bit of a shock.


----------



## Melibu90

Yeah i agree with that whatever money she has now wont last forever in a few years all this will be worn off for her i think and she will have no income :dohh:
She was studying i never heard that she quit but i've not heard her doing anything in a while, i may be wrong though in UK were a bit behind 
The last episode i watched was farrah being refused social sequrity, amber being threatened with jail, tylers dad getting out of jail and kyle meeting ryan


----------



## x__amour

Back to back episodes tonight! :D


----------



## we can't wait

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Hotbump

I have no cable have to wait until tomorrow :(


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> :yipee: :yipee:

:haha: :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

It's really awkward watching Leah in these episodes. Where MTV is, Leah and Corey are still together and 'happy' looking... while in real life they're divorced, and Leah is engaged and pregnant to another guy. :dohh:

I feel like she is moving too quickly again. At 19 she's now had twins, been married, divorced, pregnant again, and engaged again. I'm glad that she's happy... but maybe slow down a little, so the same mistakes aren't repeated. :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

It is really awkward! And sad! I always turn to DH and frown and say, "They get divorced." :(


----------



## we can't wait

Teen mom is on! :D


----------



## casann

ONoez2010 said:


> ^^What??? seriously?? Leah is pregnant?? omg she's going to have her hands full!!

I've just read it is twins again !!


----------

